# Problem with mk2 Round headlight.



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

I have a crack in my 7" round headlight(h4).
pic for views








Is the lens, or headlight housing replaceable??? OR....
Do i need to buy a whole new assembly?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
This is what i am hoping to buy. Will it work?
Thanks.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*

i personally have never seen a company only selling the housing tot he 7" round light.
you would have to purchase a new complete headlight


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*

Are the ones that you are replacing Hella lights? You might want to check with RallyLights.com - you might be able to just replace the broken one. And I think you should just be able to replace the headlight and reuse the mounting plate/adjusters - but that's from my experience with MkII Jetta aero' headlights.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Are the ones that you are replacing Hella lights? 

Yes.
Hella, H4.
they are only a few months old and in great shape, Till a rock took out one of them.
My plan is to pick up a generic Hella H4 lamp from the local hella supplier, and have the local dealer order me the lamp that they think will fit. 
I'll report back when i find some answers.


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*

This won't work. The Hella units for a Golf 2 is different from the H4 7" lights you showed. Those are meant to replace sealed beam lights. The ones you have use a completely different mounting system. You'll have to buy a new headlight altogether.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
Is the lens, or headlight housing replaceable??? OR....
Do i need to buy a whole new assembly?

Thanks.

Typically you would replace the whole unit yes.
Most of the time the various manufacturers of these lights will NOT be using the EXACT same
diameter of the lenses, if you can tell us what brand those are, I can tell you who made them, and what options there could be for that


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (Cullen)*

did already...
But just for you Cullen!
Its an oem Hella h4 headlight
NON crystal, non smoked, non crosshair


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_did already...
But just for you Cullen!
Its an oem Hella h4 headlight
NON crystal, non smoked, non crosshair

So the picture you posted in your first post has nothing to do with the headlights you are talking about? (Hella didn't make any crystal, smoked or crosshairs for your car







)
The Hella Mk2 (Golf) e-code units are the same left and right and can be purchased by the unit.


_Modified by Cullen at 9:56 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
The Hella Mk2 (Golf) e-code units are the same left and right and can be purchased by the unit.


Thats what we already understood.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_
Thats what we already understood. 









Just an extra note to simplify the search








So did you locate what you need? A complete unit isn't "that" expensive of those really.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (Cullen)*

the only source i have found is the Dealership for these lamps.
(the same dealer also told me that the glass/housing can be replaced separately from the metak backing plate)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Problem with mk2 Round headlight. (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_the only source i have found is the Dealership for these lamps.
(the same dealer also told me that the glass/housing can be replaced separately from the metak backing plate)

Well the OPTICS is available seperately without the back plate yes, but not the glass itself.
Though getting that unit from your VW Dealer might cost more than the whole unit from elsewhere(?), also note that there were both Saturnus and Hella units available from the VW dealer back in the day, although Saturnus now is part of Hella back the it was a seperate company. Looks like the dealer lists only *left hand traffic* ones by Hella though.
Note: That is left hand TRAFFIC (like Japan and the UK etc) not left hand DRIVE as the VW parts prg names it in later years (which btw is the opposite...).


_Modified by Cullen at 11:23 AM 11-21-2007_


----------

